# Woher bekomme ich die Bedienungsanleitung für 300d in deutsch?



## marzipanschwein (2. Juli 2004)

Hi !
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich diese Anleitung her bekomme habe nur die engl. da versteh ich auch 90% fehlen mir trozdem noch n' paar Wörter!

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!


----------



## Coranor (2. Juli 2004)

Wenn Dir nur ein paar Wörter fehlen, dann versuch's mal bei http://www.leo.org, dort gibt's ein recht umfangreiches, kostenloses Online Englisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch, und falls Du dort nichts findest, kannst Du eine Frage ins Forum stellen.


----------

